# Drivers bootcamp 3.0 ?



## Giros (30 Mai 2010)

Je souhaite installer windows 7 sur mon nouveau macbook, l'installation c'est bien passée, le problème maintenant c'est les drivers, j'ai essayé d'installer le pack 3.1 , mais ça me dit d'installer
d'abord le pack 3.0, je n'arrive à rien depuis le cd de SL, une fois lancé , il me propose d'installer des utilitaires pour macbook air..., mais jamais ne lance l'installation des drivers, comment faire ?
ou pouvoir télécharger ces drivers, merci de votre aide, j'en ai marre


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mai 2010)

Ils sont dans un dossier du CD de Snow leopard. Faire Explorer le CD


----------



## lordmed (7 Mars 2011)

bonjour
j'ai le _même problème , et vu que je ne dispose plus du dvd d'installation , j'aimerai savoir ou on peut trouver les drivers en version 3.0 .
merci d'avance
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

lordmed a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai le _même problème , et vu que je ne dispose plus du dvd d'installation , j'aimerai savoir ou on peut trouver les drivers en version 3.0 .
> merci d'avance
> _



Salut, 

Va t'informer en suivant cela : ==(clic)==>


----------



## lordmed (7 Mars 2011)

merci ASF-44 pour ta réponse , mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème dans le lien donné .
pour récapituler:sur mon macbook pro j'ai installé windows 7 via bootcamp , et quand j'accède à windows et que j'essaye d'installer les drivers en version 3.1 (les seuls que j'ai trouvé sur internet) , un message s'affiche et me dis d'installer la version 3.0 avant de procéder à l'installation de la 3.1. sachant que je ne trouve plus le dvd de snow léopard , quelle est la solution?


----------



## edd72 (7 Mars 2011)

Il n'y a pas de solution (sauf utiliser le nouvel assistant bootcamp -SL 10.6.6- qui te propose de graver/copier sur clé USB les drivers dont tu auras besoin comme indiqué par ASF-44), les drivers bootcamp 3.0 sont sur le DVD de SL et seulement sur le DVD de SL, de par leur copyright ils ne sont pas prévus pour être diffusés autrement (c'est une partie de SL qui est un logiciel commercial).

Et puis ce DVD tu en as besoin pour plein de choses (AHT, etc.), à ta place j'essaierai de le retrouver...


----------



## lordmed (7 Mars 2011)

merci pour cet éclairage , pour le dvd je pense que je l'ai perdu lors de mon déménagement .
pour la seule solution qui me reste , qui est d'utiliser le nouvel assistant boot camp , je dois formater la partition windows et le ré installer?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

lordmed a dit:


> merci pour cet éclairage , pour le dvd je pense que je l'ai perdu lors de mon déménagement .
> pour la seule solution qui me reste , qui est d'utiliser le nouvel assistant boot camp , je dois formater la partition windows et le ré installer?



tu dois faire comme edd72 t'a conseillé, personne ne parle de formater la partition Windows ... va lire le tutoriel ==(Clic)==>
achète le DVD de SL

Relis ceci ===> en tous les cas ce qui est relevé



> Je souhaite installer windows 7 sur mon nouveau macbook, *l'installation c'est bien passée*, le problème maintenant c'est les drivers, j'ai essayé d'installer le pack 3.1 , mais ça me dit d'installer
> d'abord le pack 3.0, je n'arrive à rien depuis le cd de SL, une fois lancé



Je souhaite ...  
l'installation c'est bien passée .... vrai ou faux ?
je n'arrive à rien depuis le cd de SL ... tu l'as ou pas ?
:love:


----------



## lordmed (7 Mars 2011)

je voudrai juste savoir comment utiliser le nouvel assistant bootcamp -SL 10.6.6- qui propose de graver les drivers. est ce que je dois recommencer depuis le début (sachant que j'ai tout installé)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

lordmed a dit:


> je voudrai juste savoir comment utiliser le nouvel assistant bootcamp -SL 10.6.6- qui propose de graver les drivers. est ce que je dois recommencer depuis le début (sachant que j'ai tout installé)



va lire cela ====>

et cela ====>



> Produits concernés
> Boot Camp, Windows 7
> Résolution
> Ignorez l&#8217;option de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel d&#8217;assistance Windows en sélectionnant « J&#8217;ai déjà téléchargé le logiciel d&#8217;assistance Windows sur un CD, DVD ou un disque externe » dans l&#8217;écran Télécharger le logiciel d&#8217;assistance, puis cliquez sur « Continuer ».


----------



## lordmed (7 Mars 2011)

j'attendrai une réponse de edd72
merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

t'as bien raison ... il te donnera la même qu'avant à peu de choses près



> Support Bootcamp mis en ligne :>
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...


----------



## edd72 (7 Mars 2011)

Ben oui 

La gravure/copie sur USB des drivers se fait avant le partitionnement (c'est l'étape directe après le premier "continuer"). Donc pas besoin de tout refaire:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Ne plus entrer en matière dans ce cas ...  ciao ciao


----------

